# Thoroughbreds and bits



## Allykat (2 May 2008)

Just being nosey really.....

For those who own or ride TB's what bit do you use??

I've always used a double jointed bit on my TB and although he goes well I feel that he is not 100% happy in his mouth. His teeth have been checked regularly and they are fine. I have tried a few varieties but I was just wondering if there was a TB popular choice out there


----------



## cellie (2 May 2008)

I use a french link snaffle aurigan(sp) mine doesnt like contact


----------



## cobdonkey (2 May 2008)

I ride my boy in a happy mouth, french link with loose rings. Seems happy so will leave him in it till he tells me otherwise.


----------



## Parkranger (2 May 2008)

Not sure how long you've had yours but I've found with both of mine that they were fidget bums until they just accepted a contact.  With Ty that was a lot of blood sweat and tears but with Oscar (who hasn't raced) it was alot easier!

Ty was in a jointed happy mouth but he needed something a little stronger so he's now in a loose ring joined snaffle - and goes well.

Oscar is in a french link but one thing I will say is that they can be a bugger to fit - if they're fitted too low they'll clank around and make horsey uncomfortable....


----------



## Starbucks (2 May 2008)

My dads is in a FL, but he doesn't seem quite right in it for some reason.  He is getting better though.


----------



## Rueysmum (2 May 2008)

Ever since he reared up and came over on me at the age of 3 and a half, my straight-out-of racing at the time, autistic and now 19 year old TB has been in a straight bar Happy Mouth.  

Not sure what the correct name for it is, but it's a bit chewed around the edges.  It has lasted him 16 years so far without a repeat performance and will probably outlive him.


----------



## Allykat (2 May 2008)

QR Thank you!!

Seems he may just be typical TB then!! He's just turned 8 and I've had him for just over 4 years. He had been backed at 2 and turned away and was never put into racing. I re backed him and have brought him on from scratch. He is just so gobby and never settles in his mouth unless I am riding on the buckle  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I always gave him the benefit of the doubt in his younger years putting it down to babyish behaviour and growing and I suppose I just hoped he would grow out of it and consistent contact would just click in to place.....alas, I am still waiting!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I have tried a few different types, stainless to neue schule to sweet iron to copper enriched. French links and lozenges make no difference. A hanging cheek worked until he learnt it was good to hang on! A waterford made him worse!!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Have I just got to sit it out a bit longer??


----------



## Allykat (2 May 2008)

The only happy mouth I tried he chewed to sharpness  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Would have been easier to let him chew on a £20 note!!


----------



## cellie (3 May 2008)

Mine did that at 4 1/2 not nice is it.Scared my instructor more than me I was angry .He never did it again he went into shock plus he had a huge hematoma(sp) and couldnt work until it had gone down.


----------



## Rueysmum (3 May 2008)

Mine must have been a good investment then!  It does look a bit worn in places, but, better the devil you know!


----------



## cellie (3 May 2008)

Mine didnt understand my instructor rode him the once (a few months ago when he was sound )she is fantastic rider and once he understood I could get him in outline.He needed someone really strong he just didnt understand what he was being asked to do.


----------



## Allykat (3 May 2008)

Exactly. If they are happy then keep it in


----------



## Haniki (3 May 2008)

I used a straight bar Happy Mouth with cheeks for most of my old horse's working life. Now she's just a happy hacker I use a copper coated lozenge bit. Her daughter used to have a french link with cheeks or a single jointed hollow mouth snaffle but now seems to like the Happy Mouth.


----------



## Taboo1968 (3 May 2008)

Mine is in the MB02 Myler.... Works beautifully for him


----------



## Allykat (3 May 2008)

Oooh now a myler is something I have been tempted by but a little reluctant to fork out for something that has the same doings as what I have at the moment. Will have another think


----------



## Chestnuttymare (3 May 2008)

i have mine in an eggbut french link.
She also has a myler which she goes really well in for schooling but i am too lazy to keep changing the bit so mostly in french link.
Some have quite small mouths so thick bits don't seem to suit too well.


----------



## hadfos (3 May 2008)

Broke,backed etc in a french link,9yrs on still in a french link 
	
	
		
		
	


	




He loves it,has never pulled!!!


----------



## maggiehorse (3 May 2008)

like any horse it depends on mouth conformation , attitude , level of schooling etc , i like a nice loose ring snaffle generally to start with , but i bit the horse according to what works , as for tbs being fussy in the mouth and fiddling , yes they often do come out of racing either pulling like tanks or very fussy and off the bridle , quiet contact and correct schooling puts that right


----------



## angiebaby (3 May 2008)

I have mine in a MB02 Myler too! he has settled really well with it and has stopped throwing his head around! Has just started to chill and stretch his neck down.


----------



## Angua2 (3 May 2008)

both mine are in an eggbutt french link


----------



## palomino_pony (3 May 2008)

Mine had the softest happy mouth french link but she was difficult to say the least. I'm v light with my hands (IMO and instructors) but I could have NO contact or else she'd have a fit. (teeth all checked, back done every 4 months etc etc) We tried lots of soft bit but no difference. Her new owner described her as "like riding a unicycle". She now spends her life happily hacking in a headcollar as she is happier with nose pressure. 

Rueysmum-Reading the "autistic " TB post, I think mine had autism. She would have been the perfect horse if we could have ridden in our own little hamster ball!!!


----------



## Minnies_Mum (3 May 2008)

The french link seems popular.  Mine's in a loose ring snaffle with a lozenge.  He's been in pretty much every bit around to try and stop him crunching the bit when ridden but nothing made any difference, so we have him in what seems to work best.


----------



## redmerl (3 May 2008)

My TB has NS lozenge loose ring. He has a very light mouth and will let me know if I'm hanging on!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





He loves XC and has a Wilkie snaffle.

My old warmblood had a myler and they are fantastic, it stopped him leaning on me.


----------



## Nudibranch (3 May 2008)

French link also, never needed anything else


----------



## Solstar (3 May 2008)

i swop between a loose ring sweet iron french link with copper rollers and a straight bar happymouth full cheek.


----------



## mystiandsunny (3 May 2008)

I don't use a bit.  I have a bitless bridle called the Nurtural bridle - not because I'm anti bits (other horse has a bit) but because she's happiest in it.  She does have a slightly wonky jaw anyway, but I have tons more control in the bitless (no way to evade), and she's loads more relaxed.

Bit-wise, she was happiest in a loose-ring french link, but could buck for England when over-excited (and I had dubious brakes xc).  She respected but hated curb bits, and was ok in gag bits but still managed to buck in them.


----------



## Tiger2 (3 May 2008)

Here goes for my first posting!! Often horses that are fiddly in their mouths prefer a fixed cheek as opposed to a loose ring. I always prefer a double joint as opposed to a single joint to eliminate the nut cracker action. Often TBs have quite small mouths and just do not have room for the bulky hollowmouths etc. (one ex racehorse that I had was only a 41/2 in bit) This is is often made worse when flash straps etc are used. I would definatley try the Myler as they are very stable and not overly thick in the mouth piece. Also and I am sure you have, is get his teeth checked and also his back as if he is uncomfortable here it could well affect the way he is in his mouth. x


----------



## Allykat (3 May 2008)

Ok so seems a fair bit of variation, so I guess I am still to find the "right" one!! He does have a fairly small mouth with a thick tongue so I have always gone for thinner mouthpieces over thick ones. Might have a look into the mylers then  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I have found he fiddles less with an eggbutt but then has a tendancy to lean  
	
	
		
		
	


	





He does actually go very nicely in an English hackamore.....sadly I can't use one of these for dressage  
	
	
		
		
	


	





ETS: His teeth have been done recently and are done every 6 month. His back is due for a check but he has other ways of letting me know when this is sore


----------



## happy_talk (4 May 2008)

changed from french link to myler 02


----------



## jesterfaerie (4 May 2008)

I currently have mine in a single jointed sweet iron full cheek.
Although he does need his teeth looking at as he seems to like the bit but does not want to work into a proper contact so it may be down to his teeth.


----------

